# Dubai to Rotana Fujairah?



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Whats the best way to go from Dubai (Motor City) to Rotana Hotel Resort Al Aqah?

Emirates Road or can you get down the by pass road?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Emirates road towards RAK, just before RAK you'll see an exit signed Dibba. You'll also see a board with the names of about 12 hotels in Dibba/Fujairah on it so you know it's the right road.

Next up is the truck road, there is only one way to go but follow the signs to RAK airport if you are unsure. Bags of fun this road, unroadworthy trucks, folk over taking you on blind corners/hills. Folk overtaking you as you overtake a lorry, wandering camels walking across the road and so on. Thankfully it is not that long.

You get to the end and straight over the round about, sign posted Dibba. Next up is a lovely new road through the mountains, never that busy either.

Eventually you will come to the outskirts of Dibba, there is a large cement factory on your left. Turn left when the road ends and head into Dibba itself. Basically just drive straight through Dibba, there will be a few roundabouts but straight over them.

When you come out of Dibba you reach the coast, first hotel is the JAL. You will drive about 5km or so for the Rotana which is on the left, you won't miss it.

An easy journey as it's all sign posted from Emirates road.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Ta!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I wouldn't go that way.

Head along Emirates road to sharjah airport (Al Dhaid) road, go along the past airport and keep going to Al Dhaid, through the place and all the way to Masafi (where the water comes from) turn left and that road takes you to Khor Fakkan.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Get on the bypass E611 as soon as poss. Turn off Emirates Road by International City/ Dragonmart and you canget on the E611 at the second roundabout. It's marked and then you exit on the Dhaid turning. The bypass road is empty.

-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Head along Emirates road to sharjah airport (Al Dhaid) road, go along the past airport and keep going to Al Dhaid, through the place and all the way to Masafi (where the water comes from) turn left and that road takes you to Khor Fakkan.



That way is nice, a lot more picturesque, but takes longer.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I will tell you about the longer, more picturesque route.

Take Road 116 near Sharjah going towards Kalba.

When you reach Kalba in about 80 km after going through mountains and tunnels, turn left (i.e. North) and keep driving past the seaside; you will go through Fujairah, Khor Fakkan, and finally you will reach Dibba. In this route you are bypassing Masafi. Do note that the 80km strech from Sharjah to kalba has only 1 petrol station.


----------

